# Kitten keeps sucking male dog's nipples!!



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

One of my kittens is living with my sister, has been here about 5 days now and has just started sucking her pups nipples.. I think the kitten is a tad confused as he has been on catfood for weeks and the dog is male! 
The dog, being a laid back King Charles Spaniel, just lies there and lets him. Any way of stopping the kitty doing this? other than taking him away from the dog every 3 seconds as he's making Harv's nipples red!
The kitten is 10 weeks, has been away from his Mummy cat since he was 8 weeks 1 day old.. I'm guessing the answer will be that he was taken away from his Mum too early.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

he'll do it because it's a comfit thing and the soft dog lets him :lol2:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Well at least its not sucking anything else!



Sorry juvenile I know but I cant seem to help myself tonight.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Personally i would let him as long as doggie is ok with it. It will allow him to settle easier and feel more relaxed, as mentioned it is only for comfort and when he settles he will stop naturally.


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

probably just comfort could be worse our shepherd (massive one) suckled from a mainecoon cat!


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

I had one kitten in my whole life do this, and he continued to do it (but to a female dog about 10yrs old and never had pups) untill he was a good few months old. The dog actually bled and we have to go to the vet. The vet said he reckoned she liked the attention and she was really laid back and the kitten was just looking for comfort as he obviously wasn't getting anything else. He did eventually stop and the dog was fine but we did have to put cream on her once or twice. I can't remember fully as this was back when I was about 12rs old and I just asked my dad whos sitting here but showing his age as he couldn't remember much apart from what I just wrote.

I have heard stories of this happening and it is usually when the kitten is about to or has been weaned recently and just looking for the comfort but they do brake the habit. Maybe someone else has had more dealings with this than I have. Sorry can't be more helpful.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Sophie, Meg & Harriet did this to our old cavalier king charles spaniel Zack. He used to let them, but as they got older they started to make him sore so we used to seperate them at bed time. We had them from roughly three ish weeks old (found in a bag in the canal). So for them they were definitely away from mum to soon. 

Libby used to suck fingers/chins when she first came to us as she went to sleep, seemed to comfort her. She grew out of it though.


----------

